# ER/Admission



## caseycarter (Feb 8, 2011)

If the ER physician sees a pt on day one and admits the patient to another physician day one.  Can ER and Admit be charged??  2 different physicians???

Thanks


----------



## jimbo1231 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Yes, if I understand the question...*

Casey,

If what you are saying is that the ER physician saw the patient and documented their services, and the admitting physician also documented thier services who is not in the ED group but say a Hospitalist or the patient's PCP, then yes both can be coded and billed.

Jim


----------

